# es de ver



## irene.acler

Hola 

_Don Tomás, sentencioso y socarrón, es el encargado de enseñar la catedral y rápidamente se nos ofrece a hacerlo. Y *es de ver* su deambular por sacristías, pasillos y dependencias, su abrir y cerrar puertas y portones con el manojo de gruesas llaves, su discurso sabroso e interminable._

Para traducir "es de ver" había pensado en "è da vedere", o bien "è tutto da vedere", pero mi profesora me ha dicho que es una traducción infeliz  Entonces significa que no he entendido realmente el significado de "es de ver".  Si no me equivoco, corresponde a "hay que ver", ¿verdad? ¿O también puede adquirir otros significados?

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Rayines

Hola Irene: Mira, lo primero que yo pensé fue también "¡hay que ver!" (como una exclamación), pero si tu profe te lo rechazó......y pensándolo mejor, para mí "es de ver" puede significar allí: "es frecuente ver...". (Otra no se me ocurre).


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, pues en italiano sería "è frecuente vedere", pero uff, a mí no me gusta mucho como traducción..


----------



## Rayines

irene.acler said:


> Vale, pues en italiano sería "è frecuente vedere", pero uff, a mí no me gusta mucho como traducción..


Espera otras opiniones. Lo que sí, no es lo mismo "¡Hay que ver!" que "Es frecuente ver" .


----------



## Rayines

Mira lo que encontré en el DPD, Irene:

*2.2.2. ser* *de *+ infinitivo*.* Esta construcción equivale a _deber ser _o _merecer ser _+ el participio del verbo en infinitivo (_Es de agradecer_ = debe ser o merece ser agradecido). Suele llevar como sujeto una oración: _«Es de agradecer que unos compañeros te otorguen un premio»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 22.11.94). En el caso de que dicho sujeto sea un sustantivo, el verbo _ser_ debe concordar con él en número: _«Un ministro de Guerra ambicioso y gordo siempre es de temer»_ (Ribeyro _Geniecillos_ [Perú 1983]); _«No son de extrañar los datos obtenidos por el Centro de Investigaciones Sociológicas»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 17.7.97); por lo tanto, no es correcta una oración como _«No es de extrañar los comentarios entre el público de gradas»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 10.7.80).

¿Esto cambia mi idea inicial?, ¿entonces querrá decir "hay que ver", o "debe verse"?, tal vez....Entonces volvemos al "hay que ver"....bueno, espera a algún itallianillo.....


----------



## zuzkita

Irene, yo también lo traducía por "è da vedere", para mí significa eso. 
Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

Es de (Ver) apenas se usa. Suena muy raro. Con otros infinitivos no pasa lo mismo.

Yo usaría una traducción de "Vale la pena" que es mucho más común


----------



## Rayines

Neuromante said:


> Es de (Ver) apenas se usa. Suena muy raro. Con otros infinitivos no pasa lo mismo.
> 
> Yo usaría una traducción de "Vale la pena" que es mucho más común


¡Parecería justísimo!


----------



## 0scar

Suena un poco raro porque falta la palabra "cosa" que queda implicita.

es [cosa] de ver=è cosa da vedere


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Es de (Ver) apenas se usa. Suena muy raro. Con otros infinitivos no pasa lo mismo.
> 
> Yo usaría una traducción de "Vale la pena" que es mucho más común


 

Efectivamente, leyendo también el DPD, ese es el sentido.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Mª Antonia

Pienso como Neuromante. Entiendo que, en esta frase, lo que se pretende decir es que merece la pena (o llama la atención) ver cómo deambula Don Tomás por sacristías, pasillos, etc...

La "cosa" a la que se refiere Óscar es precisamente la peculiar forma de Don Tomás de enseñar la catedral (deambular..., abrir y cerrar las puertas...., su discurso....)


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias por confirmar, M.a Antonia.


----------



## zuzkita

Es como en "La canción del pirata":
A la voz de «¡barco viene!»
*es de ver
*cómo vira y se previene                
a todo trapo a escapar;
que yo soy el rey del mar,
y mi furia es de temer.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Coincido con Oscar, pero yo diría que lo falta no es cosa sino "digno", es decir, "es digno de ver", significando lo que se apuntaba, que es algo que merece la pena o que vale la pena ver.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias a ti también, Ant. Ahora es todo claro


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Gracias a ti también, Ant. Ahora es*tá* todo claro


 
De nada, Irene.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Grrrrrrrr, _está_, jolines


----------

